# Buttercup and Bart - disabled rabbit and companion - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

***PLEASE DONT OVERLOOK US*** Agoutis and animals with disabilities get overlooked in rescue!

This is Buttercup (left) and her partner, Bart (Netherland Dwarf). They have come to us through no fault of their own.

Buttercup was originally adopted from us when she was a 5 month old baby and was part of an accidental litter. She was paired up with Bart, who is blind in one eye. Bart was from a breeder and has been blind from birth. He has been seen by a vet and although he has this disability, is still a happy little soul who loves his wife.

Buttercup loves attention and loves people.

Bart was born 23/09/11 and Buttercup was born Sep 2010.

Both are neutered, vaccinated, wormed and vet checked.

There is a minimum adoption fee of £35 per rabbit.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 0751 568 4921
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This sweet pair are still waiting for a home. Bart gets around very well considering.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This sweet pair are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This pair is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Buttercup and Bart are still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Buttercup and Bart are now in a new home


----------

